# jälkeen / i samband med



## Gavril

Hyvää uutta vuotta,

Suomesta-ruotsiksi -käännöksessä olen nähnyt käännetyn suomen sana "jälkeen" ruotsin ilmauksella "i samband med":

_loput laskutetaan tuotteen toimituksen jälkeen_
=
_det kvarstående beloppet kommer att faktureras i samband med leverans av produkten
_
En osaa sujuvasti ruotsia mutta odottaisin, että "jälkeen" vastaisi pikemminkin ruotsin sanaa "efter" (kun taas ilmaus "i samband med" vastaisi suomen sanaa "yhteydessä").

Onko kuitenkin "i samband med" sopiva käännös tässä yhteydessä?

Kiitos


----------



## hui

Pitäisi tietää, miten laskutus oikeasti toimii, eli lähetetäänkö lasku

_tuotteen toimituksen jälkeen = efter leverans av produkten
_
vai
_
i samband med levarans av producten = tuotteen toimituksen mukana_.


----------



## Gavril

En osaa sanoa, tiedän vain, että alkuperäisessä tekstissä lukee "jälkeen" eikä "mukana".

Ehkä ruotsinkielisissä laskuissa on tavallista lukea "i samband med levarans", joten kääntäjä on ruotsittanut ilmauksen näin vaikka se ei ole sanatarkka käännös?


----------



## AutumnOwl

The expression "faktureras i samband med leverans" is very common in Swedish and it means that the bill is enclosed with the delivery and you usually have 10 or 30 days before you have to pay the bill, depending on the terms of the purchase. If using "efter leverans", to me it would sound as if the bill was  to be sent separately and not with the delivery.


----------

